# Mi contador 74ls190 no cuenta, no hace nada!



## Anders (May 18, 2012)

Bueno hace días vengo realizando un contador up/down con 74ls190, en livewire bueno funciona, y lo pase a PCB WIZARD E hize el impreso solde todo como iba, también las patas 3,4 y 5 del 74ls47 a positivo, y resistencias limitadoras , todo en orden y conecto, y lo unico que sale es un 7 en un display y el otro ni siquiera enciende, y los botones no me hacen nada, los 74ls190 los sustitui por 74ls191 en teoria deberia de contar almenos hasta 9, pero no hace absolutamente nada y el led no enciende, no tengo idea alguna de que hacer..!  No entiendo por que no funciona. Les dejo una imagen, el archivo livewire y el PCB a ver si alguien puede darme una solución gracias.!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 18, 2012)

No tengo el livewire en esta maquina por lo que te comento donde puede estar el problema y lo tendrás que corregir vos mira los pines R del TTL 74190 y los pines del 7447 cuando en el liverire no le conectas algo significa que va a masa o sea negativo

primero en el simulador toma una masa y agrégale a los pines que están al aire si el circuito sigue fusionando tendrás que pones los pines de los integrados al negativo del circuito del que armaste te comento porque me paso con un flip flop con el 4093 y si colocaba a masa el reset caminaba (trabajaba) pequeño gran detalle del livewire sino me habrá generado dolores de cabeza ese simulador p*


----------



## miguelus (May 19, 2012)

Buenos días.
No dispongo del Liveware pero…
En TTL no es recomendable dejar pines sin conectar.
Los Pines LT, BI, BL, conéctalos a VCC.
Otra cosa  me parece muy curiosa la manera de realizar el Reset, al activar el pulsador se produce en corto entre VCC (+5) y masa.

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (May 19, 2012)

Hola Anders

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu circuito. Espero se vean las notas que agregué en el diagrama.
El mismo PCB te puede servir, solo hay que conectar los PIN’s 3 y 5 al Vcc. por medio de unos alambritos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Anders (May 19, 2012)

Efectivamente en el impreso con paylod habia conectado las patas 3,4 y 5 del 74LS47 a la 16, osea VCC... ya no se Que tan confiables puedan ser los PCB y el livewire debido que cuando los monto pata por pata en protoboard sirve, el LED ni siquiera enciende, pero cuando toco ciertas patas del 74ls02 el LED enciende pero aun asi el circuito no enciende, ya prove VCC Y Tierra con una punta logica. Pero nada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 19, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Efectivamente en el impreso con paylod habia conectado las patas 3,4 y 5 del 74LS47 a la 16, osea VCC... ya no se Que tan confiables puedan ser los PCB y el livewire debido que cuando los monto pata por pata en protoboard sirve, el LED ni siquiera enciende, pero cuando toco ciertas patas del 74ls02 el LED enciende pero aun asi el circuito no enciende, ya prove VCC Y Tierra con una punta logica. Pero nada



no tenes que mandar todo a masa y mucho menos a Vcc  te dije que te fijes en el simulador cual solo necesita masa y no metas dedos si son 74SL los vas a mandar a la luna


----------



## Anders (May 19, 2012)

Bueno al parecer PCB se equivoca... conecte el led a tierra manualmente y otras conexiones que el PCB no hizo ni indico puentear, pero tengo un problema cuando le doy reset... inicia en 30... sera por ke del lado decimal le tengo un 74ls191 (binario) o iwal tiene que empezarme en 0?


----------



## miguelus (May 20, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo Anders.
Viendo el circuito observo que la entrada de Reloj al primer contador está invertida a como se recomienda en el Data Sheet, en reposo la entrada tiene que estar a "0" y la cuenta se realiza en el flanco de subida a "1".
Tal como lo tienes conectado, la entrada está a "1", al pulsar uno de los dos pulsadores, esta entrada se pone a "0" y al soltar el pulsador pasa a "1" y realiza la cuenta.
Lo correcto es que la entrada esté a "0", al pulsar cualquier pulsador la entrada de Reloj pasará a "1" y realizará la cuenta, al soltar el pulsador la pondremos de nuevo a "0".
Quizás sea esta la razón de que al conectar el circuito se realice una cuenta incontrolada y aparezca ese "30" en el display.
Esto lo tienes fácil de modificar, solo tienes que utilizar la Puerta NOR sobrante y cablearla como inversora del pulso de Reloj.
Utilizar esa Puerta da una ventaja adicional...
Cuando cambias de estado UP/DOW, al Contador le llegan las dos señales al mismo tiempo, la de cambio de dirección y el Reloj, pero para asegurar un funcionamiento correcto, cuando llegue el Reloj la señal de UP/DOW ya tiene que estar estable y en la forma que está cableado tu diseño eso no se puede asegurar ya que se generan los dos señales al mismo tiempo, al poner una Puerta más en el camino de la señal de Reloj, introducimos un pequeño retardo en esta señal, poco pero suficiente para asegurar que se cumplan los tiempos para un correcto funcionamiento del contador, el retardo será de unos pocos nanosegundos.
También y como se te ha recomendado en Post anteriores, es recomendable que las entradas no utilizadas del 74LS47  las cablees a VCC, de esta forma evitarás funcionamientos no deseados, en teoría las entradas TTL al "aire" se consideran un "1" pero en la práctica no siempre se cumple este "axioma" por eso se recomienda ponerlas a "1" para asegurar un nivel lógico correcto.

Sal u2


----------



## Anders (May 20, 2012)

Gracias Miguelus, la compuerta que me sobra la conectaria, entonces una entrada , a la salida 1 de la NOR.. ? y la salida al clock del 74 ls190 de abajo? y al clock de arriba no se le hace nada? la otra entrada de la NOR que la mando a tierra?


----------



## miguelus (May 20, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Gracias Miguelus, la compuerta que me sobra la conectaria, entonces una entrada , a la salida 1 de la NOR.. ? y la salida al clock del 74 ls190 de abajo? y al clock de arriba no se le hace nada? la otra entrada de la NOR que la mando a tierra?



Lo que se pretende es invertir el pulso de Reloj, para ello...
Quita la unión de la NOR 1 con la entrada de Reloj del contador inferior.
Ahora une la dos entradas de la NOR sobrente y las conectas con la salida de la NOR 1.
La salida de la NOR sobrante la conectas a la entrada de Reloj del Contador inferior.
Al Clock de arriba no se le hace nada, se queda como está

Sal U2


----------



## Anders (May 20, 2012)

Ey de vd que muchas gracias Miguelus.


----------

